# mj splitter for free to Canadian woodworker



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have an MJ splitter (the original, plastic one) that I bought but never installed (because with my ridgid jobsite saw it wasn't really possible to make a zero-clearance insert and now I have a new cabient saw with riving knife). Anyone in Canada want it? I'll mail it to you for free. They go for about $20 new.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I'll take it, with thanks, if you still have it, Jeremy. My email is [email protected]


----------

